# Flybus to cease operating from Dublin Airport to Tallaght from 4th August



## Sue Ellen (28 Jul 2012)

Very sad to see [broken link removed]. It was so handy for people travelling from Tallaght, Clondalkin and Lucan to Dublin Airport.

This service might be worth considering instead to Red Cow Luas stop http://dublincoach.ie/


----------



## birdy (29 Jul 2012)

+1

Very disappointing to see that service go, used it a number of times myself. Indeed members of my family have parked their car at mine and got this bus to the airport.


----------

